# Newbie



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

Hi Everybody-I'm really excited to find this formum for FMS. I was offically diagnosed in April 99 but have been sick for 23 years. It was wonderful to finally know that this pain was not in my head. I exercise in a pool three times a week and it helps releive some of the pain. But my symptoms still are pain, confusion, extreme tiredness and IBS. I'm taking many meds and feel much better since I've been diagnosed. I try to work full-time but have been having so much trouble lately that I've taken much time off without pay. This is hard financially and I feel like I'm letting my co-workers down. This of course creates much stress. Anyway, I'm glad to be here and look forward reading all your posts and getting to know you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

Hi Fraidy- Nice to meet you. I'm relatively new here myself, but everyone is really nice and interested. Who else do we have that will listen to all our trials and tribulations and we don't feel like a burden? I understand how you feel about work. I have the greatest job and my biggest fear is that I will become unable to perform. Hang in there, kitty-cat.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Fraidycat:Welcome to the fm family. You have definitely gone through a lot over the past 23 years. You must be so relieved that they diagnosed you. For me, the worst part was not knowing what was wrong with me. I ran the gamut of tests, specialists, etc. All the tests came back normal, but I knew I didn't feel normal.One of the things I've learned with fibro is to know my limitations. (I'm not very good at adhering to this). Usually if I'm having a good day, I go out and do everything possible. Then I pay for it. I find that warm baths, massages and aerobic exercise (walking) helps and of course a good nights sleep.Please try to take care of yourself and get extra rest (if possible). We are here for you. You don't have to battle this alone. We have a chatnite on Monday nite maybe you can join us sometime.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

HEY Fraidycat, I have read some of your replys in the IBS support group too. Welcome to this group . Thay are a great group of people here too. I know you will find support here like the IBS group. I just wanted to welcome you and wish you the best . Talk to you latter Take care


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

Welcome, FraidyCat--I understand the work thing. I am getting ready to go to a fibro specialist and am hoping to start feeling better to go back to some kind of work. I am fortunate enough to have a wonderful husband and don't have to work but it would be nice to bring in just a little exra, ya know? My kids are out for the summer but my thoughts are maybe substituting for the school system next year. That way I could still be here for the kids and all. My biggest thing is fatigue and stamina. There is no way I could do a standing all day job. That would murder me, neeedless to say. Just know your limitations. Don't overdo or you will regret it. Glad you found us.


----------

